# Do you kiss your cats...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

a) excessively 
b) a lot
c) sometimes
d) not really
e) other

Does your cat...

a) run off and wash
b) tolerate it
c) love it
d) look at you weird
e) other

Me: b and b


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I kissed Mena a lot....she seemed to like it and purred when I did not and often returned it with a loud purr and a lick of my nose.

Benny however....he like to duck under it and when I do get him he backs away a bit.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

A & C

Yoshi (kitten) loves it. Our last cat loved it as well. As a matter of fact, I would kiss him right on the mouth (closed mouth of course!). And as if that wasn't weird enough, he would kiss me back on the lips....I really think he was trying to reciprocate a kiss by licking me on the lips.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

B (though they probably think A)

C/B when I first get home; E later because if I hold them like a baby, they will cover my mouth with their paws to keep me from kissing them (they do this to my flatmate too!).


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

A and C definitely. Cherry loves any type of attention. 

Cassie, not so much...


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Since Midnight, the wild cat, and I are both "manly men", we just exchange head butts.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

*a) excessively *
b) a lot
c) sometimes
d) not really
e) other

Does your cat...

a) run off and wash
*b) tolerate it*
*c) love it*
d) look at you weird
e) other

I love to kiss them, and I think they have all accepted there is nothing within their power that they can do to stop me. Magneto is actually trained to give kisses on command, and he gives them like such a little gentleman! I can ask him for a kiss and he'll come to me, head tilted back, mouth just slightly open and bring his face all the way to mine. I don't even have to lean in for it! The power of feline greenies I tell ya, he'll do anything for one. I am also a big fan of "machine gun kisses" though my crew definitely gets annoyed by those. :lol:



> if I hold them like a baby, they will cover my mouth with their paws to keep me from kissing them


Ditto! :lol:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

When I kiss my cats they tolerate it for only so long. My previous kitty, Pumpkin Patch would kiss (really lick) my nose or face all the time. However, my other cats will only tolerate me kissing them behind the ears and face for a short amount of time. Then they run away and they start bathing themselves. I love kissing my cats, just wish they loved it more!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Methos & PuddyWoW get kissed on a regular basis & kiss back. Tuffy will chomp my face if I would try to kiss him. Bentley does not care for it & will get off my lap & wash thoroughly. Sasquatch prefers headbutting me. Pixel is offended if I try to kiss or cuddle him since only Daddy has those rights - I'm pond scum.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

b)
b)

If she's in a being carried around while purring mood, I can kiss her to my hearts desire. If shes sleeping/snuggling, she starts purring when I kiss her and if I carry on too long the purring will get more intense until it reaches crescendo; this means she's getting irritated and about to open her eyes and give me the almost submerged crocodile look and if I dont lay off, she'll get up and go snuggle somewhere else. All other times, I get in a couple of kisses before she tells me off and ducks my attempts.iuuuyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

She just walked across the computer to make an additional comment ^


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwww, she actually tried to type "love you" while you were writing about her!

Goldtanker, LOL that's even more funny because I'm sure it's true! I imagine you and Midnight both wearing red checkered flannel shirts and jeans, and drinking some beer that starts with "bud" reclining on the bar. I guess I have watched too many American movies instead of actually visiting...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> I imagine you and Midnight both wearing red checkered flannel shirts and jeans, and drinking some beer that starts with "bud" reclining on the bar.


Well, I mean, that vision is not too far off from reality- for some people that is, especially Wisconsin! :lol:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Then I'd love to visit some day, a place with lots of snow, forests close to the house, men in red checkered shirts and jeans, and houses with wooden porches!


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

_Casanova_ - *a) excessively* and* c) love it
*He will let me hold him for hours if I constantly give him neck kisses,
and he loves to head butt my mouth when I give him forehead kisses.

_Dublin_ - *c) sometimes *and *b) tolerate it */ *d) look at you weird
*He just isn't used to being kissed yet, plus he is an old grouch haha.

_Hamlet_ - *b) a lot* and *b) tolerate it
*He is not used to kisses, and just tolerates them/doesn't care.
Hopefully he will be like Casanova though, once he used to them.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The first time, Prince looked at me like "what on Earth are you doing?!"

Then he started avoiding the kisses. Then he started tolerating them. Now he's started to like them, I guess he's come to the realization that they are an expression of love and protection just like petting, so even if he doesn't purr to them, he'll stay quiet and enjoy my kisses.

He would, however, claw my eyes out if I kissed him in public, i.e. in the presence of the strays downstairs. He won't let me even pet them when they're around.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha is definitely A and C. 

Every time I kiss on her, she starts purring and rubbing against my face. Sometimes I give her a lot of kisses all at once, and she starts kneading me, and sometimes licks me back. My boyfriend usually looks at me weird, and I just say, "I'm just making out with my kitty. Nothing to see here." XD


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

D & E

Around 2/3am I'm sometimes awarded a cold nose pecking at my face. I think she's checking to see if I'm still alive.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine usually look at me like, "what the heck are you doing?" 
But I kiss them anyway - just can't help it!
It annoys Scottie - but a lot of things annoy Scottie. He gets kissed anyway. :wink


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> a) excessively
> *b) a lot*
> c) sometimes
> d) not really
> ...


Layla hates it. I love it. I'm bigger. 



Goldtanker said:


> Since Midnight, the wild cat, and I are both "manly men", we just exchange head butts.


Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

All the time, though it ends up becoming a game as its the only time he gets mad and will swipe at my face lol

But the big ugly white thing in this photo also likes to give nudges and kisses, so I guess our family takes it a step further lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I never kissed Misa. I hug her though. Hehe..


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I kiss Tuffy alot - he tolerates it AND gives me a weird look - LoL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Well, I mean, that vision is not too far off from reality- for some people that is, especially Wisconsin! :lol:


Except it is Miller!!! My family won't even drink Bud. 

I would say I kiss them excessively and they tolerate it.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Husky42, the horse is really pretty, not ugly!


----------



## Jazi&Levi (Mar 31, 2011)

B + c. Jazi is especially lovey dovey with me. If I don't kiss her when she wants one she will lick/ nibble on my lips& nose. She's very demanding!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A&C.

I'm always kissing MowMOw and he's aways pressing his head against my face for mommy kisses.

If he's had enough (very rarely happens) he puts his front paw right on my face to stop me from kissing....then a second later he's back rubbing his head against me.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Husky42, the horse is really pretty, not ugly!


Yea, but the cat under the truck if far more handsome 

Dream as he is called is actually Dream O Secretariat and yes, he is related to to the late Secretariat.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I kiss Dagny all the time and he tolerates it pretty well. On occaision, I might see him licking off my kisses, but not many times.  And it IS kinda insulting to have him lick it off, lol!!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Kissy Kissy*

c. Sometimes
b. tolerate it and (d) look at e weird

I kiss Ritz where ever I can, usually along her spine/tail as she is walking away from me so doesn't see me. She tolerates it, I don't think she really knows what it means. Another form of kissing that I do is simply give her a massage along her neck and belly rub (the latter, only upon invitation). She loves having a masage; I hope she equates that with my love towards her and kisses.
Sometimes she will kiss/lick me; I always thank her


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Doran is the only one who really likes kisses. Even since he was a teeny baby he'd headbump my mouth and I'd kiss him when we're snuggling. He'll sit with me while I'm watching TV or reading and headbump me every few seconds for hours, lol. It's sooo sweet! Of course he purrs and drools on me while he does it...

One of the cutest things the boys do is when they're really cuddly they'll look deep into my eyes and gently place a paw on your cheek/mouth. It's a kitty 'love you'! When they are cuddly/playful they'll bat at my mouth to get me to play the bitey-feets game with them. They get this adorable excited baby look on their face, and they put their ears a little back in the 'playtime' position and gentle bat at my mouth. They are always really gentle with my face/neck when they do it...sooo cute!

Muffin will tolerate kisses if he's sleepy, but not if he's excited. Jitzu will let me kiss her occasionally, but she doesn't like them. 
Torri gets kisses during her night time snuggle session just before sleep. She also headbumps my mouth for forehead kisses when she wants them  she doesn't do it very often, but she does do it sometimes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What is the bitey-feets game? Sounds like fun... Do you pretend you're going to bite their feet and then what do they do? I'd like to play that with Prince...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The bitey-feets game was just about the first game I ever played with both Doran and Muffin.

It works best with baby kitties, or kitties who are used to it. Torri and Jitzu would NEVER play! lol

When Doran was teeny, around 3-4 weeks, his favorite game was peek-a-boo. I'd lay him on his back in my lap and hide my face, then pop out and say "Peek-a-boo!" just like people do with babies. He would get really excited, big eyes and lots of purring, then he'd bat at my face.
He got closer to 5 weeks old, and he'd keep batting my face, gently. It was so cute! So I pretended to eat his paw. I'd make my mouth big and 'chomp' down (not using my teeth obviously) on his paw. He loved it! He purred up a storm and he'd play like that for 15-20 minutes. I'd chomp after his paws and he'd pull them back, if I 'accidentally' left my mouth open he'd sneak his paw forwards, like he was trying to touch my tongue or something, then I'd CHOMP him.

When we got Muffin he was about 4-5 weeks, and I played the same game with him too. Now they play together that way too! One of them will be lying on the ground and the other comes up with his 'play face' on, opens his mouth really big, and moves it towards a foot. You can almost hear them saying "I'm gonna bite your feets!"
They still love to play that game with me, even though they're big boys now.

As you can imagine it takes lots of trust for them to see this as fun/playful. But my boys just love it, they make happy faces, and purr their 'playing' purrs, and try to initiate the game by batting my mouth gently.

...as a warning Doran's interest in my mouth backfired on me once. He was about 4 weeks old and I yawned, a really big loud yawn. He stuck his teeny head in my mouth and licked my uvula!
He still goes through phases of being fascinated by my face, currently he'll sit and stare at my eyelashes/earlobes for hours! Occasionally he'll try to gently bat or lick/sniff them. lol, that's what I get for letting him do it when he was teeny!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Heh, I crouch down behind doors and she sneaks up on the other side and then suddenly she'll leap out and pretend to bat my face in the air with all 4 paws, then run off with me chasing her until I catch up with her in the hallway, at which point I run away from her and hide behind a door again. Its a lot of fun lol


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

haha, love this question!
Major loves kisses, returns them instantly; Dale looks at me weirdly.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I do kiss them, the big furballs. They hate it. Unless they've been out eating bugs, and they they're the ones to kiss me. Nasty little brats!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, I love those games you play with your kitties! I'll start trying to play with Prince more and get him used to teasing games little by little. He's still scared of any abrupt movements in the house.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I kiss my cats all the time. 
Colonel: my firast cat would be:
B) all the time
E) Colonel is not particularly a lap cat and doesn't care about kisses. When he decides laptime is done, he jumps down and does his cat things.

Onyx: new kitty loves to be cuddled.
B) all the time
C) Loves it. Onyx is a real cuddle bun. When I stop kissing her, she will raise up and rub her head around my month. Purring (roaring) madly.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you kiss your cats?
c) sometimes

Does your cat...
b) tolerate it

Well, they keep purring.

I kiss them sometimes, not often. I kiss my dog more often than my cats on the nose.

I often go nose to nose with my cats and dogs, but I *think* that's a different question...?


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 28, 2006)

B&B for me. Although at first Jake hated it, now he doesnt mind and occasionally I think he likes it.


----------



## Nmei (Apr 26, 2011)

I do it sometimes. Our female doesn't mind and usually rubs her cheek on my face... our male ducks every.single.time.


----------

